# Bootmeldung anzeigen

## Hendrik Kaiser

Hallo an alle,

wie kann ich mir die Bootmeldungen nach dem booten noch einmal anzeigen lassen? Ich meine nicht die Kernelmeldung (dmesg) sondern die Meldungen hinter denen immer [ok] steht (manchmal auch nicht)    :Confused: 

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Viele Grüße, Hendrik.

----------

## RealGeizt

schau mal bei den logs nach ob da was dabei ist.

```
/var/log/
```

----------

## Compiler

Drück beim Booten einfach den Knopf "Pause".

Ist in der F-tasten Zeile oben. Neben Num Lock.

Das müsste klappen.

Compiler

----------

## RealGeizt

oder nach dem du dich eingeloggt hast einfach

```
dmesg
```

ausführen.

----------

## Hendrik Kaiser

[quote="Compiler"]Drück beim Booten einfach den Knopf "Pause".

Ist in der F-tasten Zeile oben. Neben Num Lock.

Danke für die Antwort. 

Die Pausentaste funktioniert nicht aber beim zufälligen drücken auf die "Rollen" Taste bleibt der Bildschirm stehen und man kann die Meldungen ganz in Ruhe lesen.

Vielen Dank für eure Mühen, Hendrik.

----------

## Stage

gibt es irgendwie die möglichkeit, diese meldungen auch in einer txt-datei mitzuloggen, also die ganzen ausgaben die die runscripte ausgeben. bei dmesg und im systemlog stehen ja nur die üblichen kernelmeldungen drinnen

----------

## MALON3

fänd ich auch ne elegante lösung gerade für remote server...

----------

## MALON3

fänd ich auch ne elegante lösung gerade für remote server...

----------

## psyqil

```
*  app-admin/showconsole

      Latest version available: 1.07

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 23 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.novell.com/linux/suse/

      Description: small daemon for logging console output during boot

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## Fibbs

Hi psyqil,

genau das war es, was ich schon seit Ewigkeiten suche...

Hab das jetzt mal auf meinem Rechner installiert, habe aber noch keine Dokumentation gefunden, wie ich das in mein Gentoo einbinde. Ein "qpkg -l" hat mir erzählt, dass es ein Script namens "/lib64/rcscripts/addons/bootlogger.sh" gibt, in dem eine Zeile 

```

 [[ ${RC_BOOTLOG} == "yes" ]] || return 0

```

auftaucht.

Wo soll diese Konfigurationseinstellung herkommen? Wo soll ich das eintragen? Kannst Du mir nähere Informationen dazu geben?

Danke im voraus

Fibbs

----------

## psyqil

Benutzt hab ich's auch noch nicht, aber probier doch mal einen Eintrag in /etc/rc.conf...

Edit: Hab jetzt mal ein bißchen rumprobiert, aber ich krieg's auch nicht ans Laufen.  :Sad:  Auch wenn man die Zeile auskommentiert, gibt's keine Anzeichen, daß das Script gestartet werden würde, es sieht mir aber auch etwas merkwürdig aus, als würde ein Parameter erwartet werden!?!

----------

## Fibbs

Ich habe jetzt einen kleinen Fortschritt verzeichnen können.

Mein Freund grep sagte mir, dass in der Datei /etc/conf.d/rc einige Variablen mit RC_* stehen, also habe ich dort ans Ende folgendes geschrieben:

```

RC_BOOTLOG="yes"

```

und hoffnungsvoll "reboot" eingehämmert.

Tatsache, es existiert nun eine Datei /var/log/boot/msg, in der folgendes steht:

```

* Activating (possible) swap ...

  [ ok ]

 * Skipping root filesystem check (fstab's passno == 0) ...

  [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

  [ ok ]

 * Setting hostname to fibbs ...

  [ ok ]

 * Calculating module dependencies ...

  [ ok ]

 * Using /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 as config:

 *   Loading module cifs ...

  [ ok ]

 *   Loading module skge ...

  [ ok ]

 * Autoloaded 2 module(s)

 * Setting up dm-crypt mappings ...

  [ ok ]

 * Checking all filesystems ...

/dev/hda1: clean, 35/26104 files, 17530/104388 blocks

  [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

  [ ok ]

 * Mounting USB device filesystem (usbfs) ...

  [ ok ]

 * Activating (possibly) more swap ...

  [ ok ]

 * Setting up dm-crypt mappings ...

  [ ok ]

 * Setting system clock to hardware clock [UTC] ...

  [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

  [ ok ]

 * Updating environment ...

  [ ok ]

```

Leider ist das noch nicht alles. Auf meiner Konsole kommen da noch die ganzen Dienste, ssh, apache etc. Weiß jemand, wie ich es geregelt kriege, dass alle Meldungen bis "starting local" in der boot.msg landen?

Gruß

Fibbs

----------

## psyqil

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/rc

 Argh, die meinte ich doch...  :Embarassed:  Aber ich merk' hier keinen Unterschied?!?  :Sad: 

----------

## Fauli

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> Leider ist das noch nicht alles. Auf meiner Konsole kommen da noch die ganzen Dienste, ssh, apache etc. Weiß jemand, wie ich es geregelt kriege, dass alle Meldungen bis "starting local" in der boot.msg landen?

 

Wenn man sich /sbin/rc anschaut, sieht man, dass "bootlog" nur im Runlevel "sysinit" aufgerufen wird. Wahrscheinlich muss man also /sbin/rc anpassen, um auch die Ausgaben vom Runlevel "default" zu sehen.

----------

## Fibbs

Hi Fauli,

da hast Du Recht.

Leider habe ich das Script nicht soweit verstanden, dass ich jetzt wüsste, wo ich "bootlog sync" und "bootlog quit" sonst hinschreiben sollte, damit es ganz am Ende, quasi nach local, noch ausgeführt wird.

Habe ein bisschen blind herumprobiert, was leider wie meistens nicht zum Erfolg geführt hat.

Also, irgend ein rc-Script-Checker hier, der einigen Menschen einen großen Gefallen tun möchte?

Gruß

Fibbs

----------

## MALON3

Hi zusammen

marcelser aus dem englishen teil des forums,

 hat eine Lösung parat um auch noch den Output aus runlevel 3 bzw. default zu loggen.  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-349475.html

Hier mal eine kleine step by step anleitung auf deutsch 

Man sollte hierfür baselayout >=1.11.13 benutzen!

1.) emerge showconsole

2.) RC_BOOTLOG="yes" in /etc/conf.d/rc hinzufügen

Damit sollte man schonmal alle Meldungen aus dem boot runlevel geloggt bekommen(/var/log/boot.msg)

Wenn man jetzt allerdings denn gesamten Output will, d.h. alles aus den folgenden runlevels bis zu local.start, muss noch ein bischen hand anleget werden:

3.) Anlegen eines Init-Scripts welches blogd wieder startet um den Bootlogprozess weiter zu führen (boot.msg):

z.B. /etc/init.d/bootlogd

```

#!/sbin/runscript

depend () {

        need net

}

start() {

        ebegin "Flushing bootlogd"

          source /sbin/functions.sh

          blogd_start

        eend $?

}

```

Dieses Script ausführbar machen und anschliessend dem runlevel boot hinzufügen.

Anschliessend noch folgendes in /etc/conf.d/local.start hinzufügen:

```

# sync & stop blogd

killall -QUIT blogd

```

Damit der Bootlogprozess welcher von bootlogd gestartet wurde, auch wieder beendet wird sobald der Bootvorgang zuende ist.

gruß malon3

edit: ich denke der thread könnte auf solved gesetzt werden...

----------

